# What kind of aircraft would you want to fly in WWII?



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 5, 2006)

Time is World War II. Say you joined up with the Air Force. If they asked you what kind of aircraft job you would prefer, which would it be? You could be the pilot of a Bomber, Fighter, Observation, Test, Transport, or ground attack aircraft. You could also choose to be a crew member on one of the planes such as a gunner. You could even be a part of a Ground Crew. Your choice.


I tried to make the poll generic for many countries. It's not about which country you would want to fly for. (I think there is another poll out there already about that.) 

Of course Japan was really the only country to fly Kamikaze missions. Though many other pilots *felt* like they were!

And I know WASP was only for the USA girls and not for other countries. But women flew mainly transport planes in Britian and Russia let it's women fly combat missions. 

Sorry! But it's like that there are that many women on here anyway. I think.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Time is World War II. Say you joined up with the Air Force. If they asked you what kind of aircraft job you would prefer, which would it be? You could be the pilot of a Bomber, Fighter, Observation, Test, Transport, or ground attack aircraft. You could also choose to be a crew member on one of the planes such as a gunner. You could even be a simple ground personnel. Your choice.



1. A PBY Pilot in the Carribean....

2. A production test pilot at Lockheed or Douglas (Think about it - Los Angeles, WW2, 10 women to every guy WOW!)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

Flying a birdcage Corsair from Munda with my Grandfather and his VMF-214 brothers....

BUT....

I'd have to be a Naval Aviator, not some fu*king Jarhead....


----------



## Glider (May 5, 2006)

A production test pilot at Lockheed or Douglas with an English accent couldn't fail.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

I would probably be an RAF fighter pilot for the duration either in the ETO or the MTO. If not that it would be similar in the PTO (US/RAAF) or CBI (RAF).

Joe's ideas are tempting though...


----------



## pbfoot (May 5, 2006)

A Ferry Pilot..... flies everything everywhere


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

Glider said:


> A production test pilot at Lockheed or Douglas with an English accent couldn't fail.


 Yep! Remember Erroll Flynn was the main guy then!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2006)

i wouldn't mind flying the beaufight out over the med for a bit, but as for the poll what the hell's an "Air Field Fighter Aircraft" do you mean a point interceptor?


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2006)

Well I'm with Lanc, except my Beaufighter would be wearing RAAF colours and sweeping in low over the jungle to blast some Jap position OR manning the rear guns in a dive bomber, preferably a Vengeance but a Dauntless will do just nice!


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Interceptor, the Spitfire, any mark they'd give me at the time. But mostly I'ld love the Spitfire XIV or 21. Although I would love to sweep up to meet the massive German formations over Britain in my Spitfire I and smash my way through some bombers ...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2006)

Intercepting in a Fiat G.55...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 6, 2006)

i wouldn't mind flying the beaufight out over the med for a bit, but as for the poll what the hell's an "Air Field Fighter Aircraft" do you mean a point interceptor? 


Sorry it does sound a bit weird in the end with the mispelling.It means land based fighter from a military airport.

Intercepter is more of the job FW's or 262's had fighting B-17's in the late stages of the war. Your main job is to intercept an oncoming enemy. Not enough of you to stick around and have some dogfighting with the escort fighters. 

Of course Escort Fighters have to intercept the intercepters. I supposed I could have put in a catagory for Escort Fighters. 

Intercepting is just a more specific way of voting for a dangerous job. Thats why I put it in the poll.


----------



## MacArther (May 6, 2006)

Give me a Dautless or a Helldiver (the later one, not the biplane) and I would probably do pretty well, and get a good list of targets destroyed and missions completed going. That, and I would probably actually use the plane to take out other plane if they got in my way, in lieu of diving fast and leaving the enemies to the rear gunner. This is why I chose the Dautless or the Helldiver; the Dautless because it has centrally mounted guns which would be easier to aim, and the Helldiver because it had firepower in the form of the two wing mounted 20mm guns. Who knows, I might have been one of the only air-air aces that mounted up in a dive bomber.


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2006)

Intercepters often had to tangle with the escorting fighters. The Spitfire often went up to meet the opponent fighters during the Battle of Britain. And the German interceptors certainly didn't skip on the escort kills. 

It depends on the tactics of the day. The Bf-109 was an interceptor but would often be used to cover the SturmFW against the Mustang escort. The only interceptors of the war really not suited to fighting the escort were the SturmFW, as they were very heavy and were solely in existance for destroying bombers. 

Really, you've got air superiority, interception and escort for fighters. But, obviously, most fighters can do them all effectively.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

Maybe it's a death wish, but I'd take a late model 109 or 190 and bash some dickie autos (if that's not irony, I don't know what is)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2006)

I would want to be a Interceptor pilot. Either a Bf-109 or Fw-190.

If I could not be that I would want to be a ground maintenance person. I enjoy turning wrenches on aircraft.


----------



## Smokey (May 7, 2006)

The Cierva autogiro would be interesting to fly

'Few would know or remember that it was the English Cierva Rota C.30A Autogiros that would daily calibrate the coastal radars that enabled the RAF to defeat the German Luftwaffe and win the Battle of Britain.'

http://www.groenbros.com/product/history.htm

http://meltingpot.fortunecity.com/clyde/808/twenty/cierva.jpg

http://www.michaelp.org/photos/fantasy_of_flight/cierva_c.30a_autogyro.jpg

http://avia.russian.ee/foto/cierva_c-30-s.gif


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 27, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> 1. A PBY Pilot in the Carribean....
> 
> 2. A production test pilot at Lockheed or Douglas (Think about it - Los Angeles, WW2, 10 women to every guy WOW!)



I dunno about your first one, but I like no.2 

could I change my vote


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Nope Hussars you will be flying dog **** in a C-46 from Hong Kong!


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 28, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope Hussars you will be flying dog **** in a C-46 from Hong Kong!




Im an Anti-Aircraft Gunner thank you very much (How do I get the old emoticons by the way, i needed the one of the smiliy crossing its arms for this post)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Okay fine you will be loading bags of **** into C-46's in Hong Kong!


----------



## kiwimac (May 29, 2006)

Fw-190 or Ta-152 or perhaps G.55 or Re 2005


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

I think I would go with a Bf-109G-6 or a Fw-190D-9.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope Hussars you will be flying dog **** in a C-46 from Hong Kong!



You dont even say it right its _"If you screw up just this much; youll be flying a cargo plane from a rub of dog sh*t outta Hong Kong!"_


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2006)

Maybe he was personalising it more, and bringing historical information into the equation. Teaching us all that the C-46 is not an interceptor, no matter how much you try to use it as one.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 30, 2006)

That makes sense


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2006)

> You dont even say it right its "If you screw up just this much; youll be flying a cargo plane from a rub of dog sh*t outta Hong Kong!"


U cant even make a quote correct... Jesus H Christ.......

I'd love to see u try and fight ur way out of a paper bag.........

And I quote, CORRECTLY.........
"And if you screw up just this much, you'll be flying a cargo plane full of rubber dog sh*t out of Hong Kong!!!"


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 31, 2006)

Preferances

1. Mosquito B. MK IX or XVI pilot, flying the "Berlin Express"
1a. Mosquito Night Fighter pilot

2. Fw-190 pilot in the 'Focke-Wulf' summer, 1941

3. Typhoon pilot over Normandy and Holland in 1944.


----------



## Dac (Jun 3, 2006)

Flying an F4F-4 with the Cactus Airforce supporting my great-uncle who was grunting around on Guadalcanal.


----------



## delcyros (Jun 6, 2006)

Test pilot.
They are always pushing the technical envelope.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Maybe he was personalising it more, and bringing historical information into the equation. Teaching us all that the C-46 is not an interceptor, no matter how much you try to use it as one.




Thankyou Marc. As you stated it was not supposed to be straight out of the movie but just taken from it. But hell 101st Hussars just made a fool out of himself by jumping all over me about when he quoted it wrong trying to correct me.

Good job Hussars! What flavor is your window?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2006)

Good comeback Meatball...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

hmm... is that the "lamest comeback of the month?", maybe even start a thread on that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


>



Hey you brought it on yourself. If you are going to talk the ****, you better be able to back it up. Especially in this place.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 10, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Good comeback Meatball...




Well I have a really nasty mouth when dealing with comebacks, so on the site i just take them, but hey I tried


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2006)

Ur nasty mouth will be filtered, and it was all in fun, so lighten up, have fun, and dont come off as an @sshole with an attitude, and we'll enjoy all ur witty comebacks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2006)

Or not so comebacks....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 10, 2006)

Someone finally picked "Kamikaze Air Craft."


I wondered if that would ever happen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

I figured CC would have.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Pfft im not that emo  I went for interceptor...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Whoever made the poll did not allow us to see who voted for what.... Try and remember guys to click the box allowing us to see the votes....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah I like that feature....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

So do I, you can see who is a fool and who is not.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 13, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Ur nasty mouth will be filtered, and it was all in fun, so lighten up, have fun, and dont come off as an @sshole with an attitude, and we'll enjoy all ur witty comebacks...



Was I coming off as an ****ole? hmmm usually when I try to make comebacks I do in fact come off as an *******, anywho yeah that was not my intentions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

no worries adler i can assure you you're all crazy fools for not loving the lancaster..........

and since when did kamakaze aircraft have crew members


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 14, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Someone finally picked "Kamikaze Air Craft."
> 
> 
> I wondered if that would ever happen!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

> Was I coming off as an ****ole


U were not coming off like one, just giving another heads up, so to speak... Really just a blanket statement....


----------



## MP-Willow (Aug 3, 2006)

OOO lordy what to pick! I have been away for a very long time and am now trying to get myself all back togehter.

As for the aircft, why not a seaplane, patrolling off the Maine coast protecting convoys or trainig pilots.

I have so much to pick from on this list, maybe a staff pilot


----------



## MacArther (Aug 3, 2006)

As per my previous post on this topic, the reason I would chose a dive bomber is because I could have someone watch my back and see what I might miss while I go blow stuff up, and shoot anything enemy related in my way. Maybe this fits the fighterbomber mentality more, but I have always liked the dive bombers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

i was watching a documentary on the BoB yesterday and whilst watching some of the footage i thought damn it'd be good to be an Anti-Aircraft gunner.....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 4, 2006)

after playing IL-2, anyone would want to be, they are too accurate there the IL-2s become useless


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi all.

Me, personally, well...

Commanding a _Jagdgeschwader_ of Bf-109 "Emils" against Britsh Spitfires during the Battle of Britain, Jun.-Oct. 1940.

There you go.

James.


----------



## JF3D (Aug 12, 2006)

F6F-5 Hellcat with Clobber College during the Marianias Turkey Shoot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2006)

James said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Me, personally, well...
> 
> ...



I too picked Bf-109s but I would have taken a G-6 or K-4 under Erich Hartmanns group.


----------

